# car. child abduction



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This has just been posted on my facebook

Police is looking for a Mitsubishi lancer 31065 Cairo with 2 kids boy and girl kidnapped this morning please share


I am trying to check if this is fact but I feel as children may be involved I will post until I know one way or another.


----------

